
Show HN: Our new – decidedly Nordic – brand - mariusorvik
https://memory.ai/blog/introducing-our-new-brand
======
mariusorvik
We’ve completely redesigned our entire visual language — from logos, colors,
icons and typography. It unifies everything we currently do at Memory and sets
the stage for what’s coming next. Bold, unique and decidedly nordic, this is
our new brand and logo.

What do you think?

